# Location of Leisure Batter Hymer 554 (1988)



## 118233 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've a Hymer 554 (1988) and am having difficulty finding where the leisure battery is. :? Any suggestions where it might be would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*look here...*

If it is LH drive look under the floor (removable piece of floor!) by where the RH foot well would be if there was a door there! (i.e just behind the front wheel.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Even if it is RHD the battery should still be where Oilslick says.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

We had two batteries one under each seat 

Aido


----------



## 118233 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't been able to find it there. I wonder if it's had a new floor covering, and if that's concealing the cupboard in the floor.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

8O . . look at the side of either the driver or passenger seat - ours is in a floor recess side of the passenger seat


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Ours is under the passenger seat - not the easiest place to get at!


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Mines under the left hand door doormat


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

John,
I have the same model and year and it's definately down there to the left of the handbrake (if its Left Hnd Drive) under a panel. if you're still struggling let me know and I'll take a photo or two.


----------



## 118938 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Jimbo and everyone else for their replies. I would have thanked you sooner but have had problems logging on. The leisure battery was exactly where you said - phew! Cheers, jon.


----------

